# Comment déclarer



## Guigran (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'accueille un enfant J de 4 ans quelques mercredis. Lors de l'entretien, la maman m'a dit que le contrat sera arrêté fin décembre. 
La semaine dernière, elle m'a informé que son fils a une place au centre aéré et peut-être on arrête le contrat plus tôt. 
Ce matin j'ai reçu son appel me confirmant qu'on va arrêter le contrat. 
Comment elle fera la déclaration de fin de contrat sachant que je n'ai pas accueilli l'enfant J le mercredi passé (absence prévue dans le contrat) ?
Est-ce que c'est possible qu'elle déclare que le congé payé dans le bulletin de salaire ?

Merci pour vos réponses 


,


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Novembre 2022)

Vous n'evoquez pas le préavis de fin de contrat. Travaillé ou pas celui ci doit être rémunéré.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors pour commencer il y a une procédure d elicenciement à respecter 
Le parent employeur doit vous remettre une lettre de licenciement par retrait d'enfant indiquant le début de votre préavis 
Celui ci sera soit de 
15 jours calendaire ou 
1 mois 
en fonction de votre ancienneté avec cet employeur 
Il débute à compter de la 1ère présentation de la lettre soit remise en main propre contre signature soit par recommandé 

Ensuite en fonction de ses éléments
le préavis sera payé en suivant le principe de la mensualisation 
Les CP vous serons versés en fin de contrat ainsi que votre indemnité de rupture si vous y avez droit 


QUESTION
Votre contrat a commencé à quelle date ?
Votre salaire est bien mensualisé ?


----------



## Guigran (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses j'ai oublié carrément la notion de préavis !!
Le contrat est commencé le 21 septembre 2022. Le salaire est bien mensualisé


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Donc vous devez informer votre qu'elle doit vous faire parvenir votre lettre 15 jours avant la date de fin de contrat pour respecter la durée du préavis 

Si elle ne vous confie pas l'enfant jusqu'à la fin du préavis cela sera considéré comme une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 

N'oubliez pas de calculer votre régularisation de salaire car il est possible que vous ayez travaillé plus d'heures depuis septembre que celles qui vous ont été payées 

Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour les calculs n'hésitez pas à nous donner vos informations contrats comme le calcul de la mensualisation et les jours d'accueil prévus au contrat


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Pour la durée du préavis 

8 jours calendaires lorsque l'enfant est accueilli depuis moins de 3 mois 

15 jours calendaires si l'enfant est accueilli depuis 3 mois et jusqu'à moins d'1 an 

1 mois si l'enfant est accueilli depuis plus d'1 an.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Il est fort probable que le préavis ne soit que de 8 jours calendaires car votre contrat n'aura 3 mois que le 22 décembre


----------



## mamytata (14 Novembre 2022)

assmatzam

c'est 9 mois et plus 1 an.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Novembre 2022)

Oui assmatzam. Pour la postante, ne pas oublier que le préavis démarre à réception du courrier lr ar de rupture de contrat. Et que toutes les absences éventuelles de l'enfant sur la durée du contrat d'accueil doivent être rémunérées car considérées comme de la convenance personnelle de l'employeur.


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Non @mamytata 9 mois c'est pour la prime de rupture et non le préavis.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Elle a commencé son contrat fin septembre le 21 exactement 
Donc elle n'aura 3 mois d'ancienneté qu'au 22 décembre 2022

Si la maman lui remet la lettre avant le 22 décembre elle n'aura que 8 jours calendaire de préavis à effectuer 
Si la maman lui remet la lettre le 22 décembre ou après elle aura 15 jours calendaire de préavis à effectuer

A savoir qu'un préavis ne peut se finir ni un samedi ni un dimanche ni un jour férié 
Pour 8 jours calendaire de préavis 
Si la maman veut que celui ci se finisse un vendredi soir elle devra donner son courrier le vendredi de la semaine précédente


----------

